# Craftsman Quickrout 1/2" collet adapter



## lwbox (Jul 1, 2010)

does any one have any idea if the Craftsman Quickrout 1/2" collet adapter will also accept the 1/4" bit adapters?

also would any one know if the older or newer Craftsman Quickrout 1/2" collet adapter will fit a master force 2 hp 1/2 router?

i'm looking for some thing that will work with my cnc router.
i have to break the router down to change the bits , what i mean is i can't get to the collet nut with the wrench because of the vacuum adapter plate.

would be much easier if i had a quick bit changer to just pop in the desired bit.

i have written craftsman them selves and i have received no reply.
Thanks
LwBox


----------



## Bulldogg629 (Apr 5, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but I'm interested in the answer too, anyone?


----------



## terryt (Mar 1, 2010)

The quick route chuck will accept both 1/2 and 1/4 bit adaptors. However, this QC was responsible for most of the early problems on the Carvewright CNC machine. Poor balance and lots of runout. Vibration was breaking electronic parts and wearing out bearings, etc. As I understand it the Quick route and the Carvewright were both invented by the same folks. Carvewright has since discontinued the Quick change type of chuck in favor of the better balanced "Carvetight" chuck. In a cnc application I don't think you would be any happier with it than most of the early Carvewright owners were.


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

If you're really interested in a quick change chuck, check out the eliminator chuck for porter cable and other brands. It's much like the system the aforementioned woodworkers toys uses now. 

Regards
Randy


----------



## Bulldogg629 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks guys. This is actualy going to be used on a hand router for wood but I found this thread while googling for answers. I got a set cheap on ebay that Im looking forward to, will it be ok for my use? Thanks again


----------



## Bulldogg629 (Apr 5, 2011)

I did end up getting the 1/"4 quickrout. The eliminator was just too expensive and also I dont need and really cant have too much more extension of my bits to fit my table. Anyway, as it turns out, the 1/4" quickrout doesnt fit my router which has both 1/4 and 1/2 collets that come off of a 3/4" threaded shaft. I see there are also 1/2 quickrouts for "old" and "new" craftsman routers. I have the 17543. Does anyone know if those will fit my router? Maybe have a photo of one? I emailed the guy on ebay selling the 1/2" ones, but his reply didnt seen too reassuring that it would fit


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

The only difference that i know of between the 1/4" and 1/2" quickroute is the actual adapter that goes on the router bit. The quick change itself is the same and would assume the same thread. 

Regards, Randy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The QuickRout Bit Adaptors will not fit your router they are for the CNC Sears CarveWright ( COMPUCARVE )machine..see the two dogs on them that snap in the holder on the machine ... 

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R...1313&_nkw=QuickRout&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Just a note .....the eliminator router chuck will only fit the PC router that I know about..
======




Bulldogg629 said:


> I did end up getting the 1/"4 quickrout. The eliminator was just too expensive and also I dont need and really cant have too much more extension of my bits to fit my table. Anyway, as it turns out, the 1/4" quickrout doesnt fit my router which has both 1/4 and 1/2 collets that come off of a 3/4" threaded shaft. I see there are also 1/2 quickrouts for "old" and "new" craftsman routers. I have the 17543. Does anyone know if those will fit my router? Maybe have a photo of one? I emailed the guy on ebay selling the 1/2" ones, but his reply didnt seen too reassuring that it would fit


----------

